# Need a good catfish recipe



## Jay16 (May 24, 2009)

I have about 5 fillets and need to know how to make them. I have never had catfish before. So I'm looking to do about 2 diffrent recipes. I am looking for a low cal type of recipe but I know obviously fried is the most  popular way so have at that too. 

Thanks ahead of time,


----------



## kitchenelf (May 24, 2009)

Take some dry Italian seasoning blend, add some Good Season's Italian dry mix, add enough olive oil to make a paste that is thick, but, somewhat loose.  Make sure you add enough of the Good Season's mix to make it salty enough.

Place fish on a cookie sheet with sides and slather this stuff on top.  I like to put the cookie sheet on the grill, but, it can be done in the oven too.


----------



## linicx (May 25, 2009)

I grew up on catfish, and I live in catfish country.  In the midwest we learn to catch and cook fish at an early age. 
. 
Mix 1 cup of cornmeal, 1 teaspoon of salt and 2 tablespoons of flour. Pepper is optional. 

Heat an inch of oil (I use peanut oil) in a deep skillet almost as hot as for pan fried chicken. Rinse each fillet in cold water. Shake off the excess water and dip in the cornmeal until it is completely covered on both sides. 

Place in the hot oil cook 5-7 minutes per side. The fish is cooked when it flakes. Remove with a spatula. Drain on paper towels. 

Catfish is a white flesh fish. You should not see bloody liquid. If you do it is not cooked long enough. Fish that is thoroughly cooked will be very tender and almost pie crust flaky if you rake it with one tine of a fork. Thick fish pieces take longer to cook than thinner pieces.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (May 25, 2009)

Try baking them with store bought cajun seasoning, or make your own seasoning blend with 2 teaspoons each of garlic salt, thyme and paprika, 1/2 teaspoon each of cayenne pepper and hot sauce, and 1/4 teaspoon of black pepper.  Blend the seasonings into a couple of tablespoons of olive or canola oil.  Brush the seasonings over both sides of your filets.  Bake at 450 for 12 to 15 minutes.


----------



## justplainbill (May 25, 2009)

Only drawback to baked is oven heat can be unpleasant in summertime.  FincaP's recipe is quite delish.  For those who are not partial to garlic, some chopped onion can be substituted.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (May 25, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Only drawback to baked is oven heat can be unpleasant in summertime. FincaP's recipe is quite delish. For those who are not partial to garlic, some chopped onion can be substituted.


 
I agree, Bill, not only because it heats up the kitchen but also because the oven wastes so much electricity. I only suggested baking them to give the OP a low-cal option. For small quantities, I usually use my toaster oven.

Another low-cal possibility is to sear them in the skillet, then top with creole sauce (Google for recipe), cover and cook over low heat for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 25, 2009)

The Pouch Principle

Alton Brown of the Food Network gives directions for cooking in aluminum foil.
(He includes other "proteins", but fish is really good this way. 

Fish, vegetables, flavorings and "sauce" in neat easy to follow chart style!
Essentially the fish is steamed.

I do catfish this way and it is great.


----------



## Jay16 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone, will try it today.


----------



## Cooksie (May 25, 2009)

Here's a recipe that I use quite often.  It falls in the not so lo-cal category.  It's from Southern Living and uses ranch dressing and Old Bay, which is one of my favorite seasonings for fish.  

Quick Pan-Fried Catfish Recipe - Fish - MyRecipes.com


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2009)

My three favorite ways of preparing catfish are:

1) dredging the filets in Emeril Lagasse's "Essence" seasoning, which I make up myself & keep in the pantry.  Although you can buy it ready-made, The Food Network website has the recipe, which is very easy to throw together & keep on hand.

2) dredging the filets in Lemon Pepper seasoning - available at any supermarket.

3) slathering the top of the filets with mayonnaise & sprinkling with any dried herbs/seasonings of your choice.

All of the above can be baked in a 400-degree oven for 20-25 minutes, depending on fish thickness.

The first two can also be lightly floured after seasoning & pan-fried in hot oil - approx. 4 minutes per side or until cooked through.


----------



## Robo410 (May 25, 2009)

here is a great recipe:

saute diced onion in olive oil, lay filets over the onion once slightly caramelized, sprinkle with salt pepper and crushed rosemary (lightly) and some fresh orange zest. add the juice of an orange and cover. poach the fish...done in about 5 minutes, remove cover and reduce liquid. serve over a pilaf of choice and drizzle with the reduced pan juices.  

Low in fat and calories, and incredibly tasty.


----------



## chilichip (Jul 13, 2009)

how about grilling catfish?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2009)

chilichip said:


> how about grilling catfish?



Yes it can be grilled. Make sure your grill surface is very clean, and will support the fish...Catfish is not as firm textured as Salmon, Shark, Tuna, Sword Fish etc. so it must be handled gently to keep it from breaking apart.
A grill pan works well also as it provides excellent support, and allows you to easily move the fish around on the grill....moving from direct heat to indirect heat, turning the fish etc...A pan spray on the grill pan helps to prevent sticking...as does a light coat of oil on the fish itself...HTH

Enjoy!


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Caramelized Catfish












Let me know if your interested in this asian style dish.


----------



## alwayshungry (Oct 7, 2009)

Asian style, w/ a black bean sauce is good.  Couldn't tell you the recipe, but it tastes good.


----------



## fire34fighter (Oct 7, 2009)

Cajun fried catfish 

4 fresh catfish fillets (cut in half)
1/2 c. unsalted butter
Flour to batter


sauce
1/2 c. unsalted butter
1 tsp. sage
1/4 tsp. cumin, rosemary, onion powder, thyme, garlic powder, cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp. white pepper
3/4 c. cream
3/4 c. white wine 

Season each side of fish with seasoning to taste(i just use salt and pepper)
Dip in flour. Fry in skillet with butter on medium high heat until golden brown on both sides (15-20mins).

for sauce:
melt butter and add all ingredients. Pour sauce over fish.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 10, 2009)

in my opinion, fried is the only way to eat catfish. i usually mix flour, cornmeal more corn meal than flour . littles seasoned salt, pepper. and a tiny dusting of paprika if you like . fry in skillet , with bout three inches oil. don't crowd in pan so they won't steam. a bit of tarter on the side, and a wedge of lemon, so yummy, can't be beat.sorry i forgot. dredge in plain flour, an egg wash and them into flour cornmeal mix. yummy


----------

